# Homepage anpassen auf IE



## Tuxibaby (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

inzwischen ist meine Homepage fertig und im Netz, nur mit dem Problem das der IE7 die Seite zeigt, aber die aktuelleren nicht. Was müßte im Qeulltext geändert werden? Das heißt es steht alles unter einander Wort für Wort.

Folgende Zeiel habe ich eingefügt:

<style type="text/css">@import url(./css/ie_styles.css);</style>

Wenn das stimmt, wo müßte ich die Zeile einfügen. Ich selber kann den IE nicht probieren, da ich Linux nutze.

Tuxibaby


----------



## Starfox2007 (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe im Head Bereich stehen:


```
<head>
<link href="./adresse/test.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>

</head>
```

Du kannst auch noch folgenden Code verwenden um die einzelnen Browser anzusprechen:


```
<!-- IE css -->
<!--[if IE 8]><link href="./adresse/ie8.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/><![endif]-->
```

für IE 7 dann


```
<!-- IE css -->
<!--[if IE 7]><link href="./adresse/ie7.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/><![endif]-->
```

Wenn du es im <style> Tag haben willst stimmt vll dein Pfad nicht ?
allerdings solltest du beachten das @import url nicht alle Browser unterstützen. Die neueren sollten es aber schon tun, daher kann eigentlich nur sein das dein Pfad nicht stimmt.


----------

